# Canyon Preview 2007: Nerve XC Serie



## mstaab_canyon (14. November 2006)

Hallo,

Leider wird der Termin 15.11.2006 fÃ¼r den Neustart von www.canyon.com trotz starkem Engangement aller Beteiligten nicht zu halten sein. Wir rechnen Ende der nÃ¤chsten Woche mit der Fertigstellung der neuen Webseite.

Als Trostpflaster mÃ¶chte ich Euch hier, wie auch bereits in den Vorjahren, IBC-Exclusiv eine detailierte Vorschau auf das neue Modelljahr bei Canyon geben.

Nerve XC:

*Nerve XC 9.0*






*Rahmen*	Nerve XC Race, F8 Series, 7005 Series Aluminium,
*Gabel*	Fox 32 FLRC
*DÃ¤mpfer*	Fox RP 23
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer* SRAM X.9
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.0 Matchmaker
*Bremsgriffe*	Formula Oro Puro
*Bremsen*	Formula Oro Puro 180/160
*Naben*	DT-Swiss 240 IS
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-32
*Felgen*	DT-Swiss 4.2d
*Reifen* Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25â
*Kurbeln* Shimano XTR
*KettenblÃ¤tter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano XTR
*Vorbau* Syntace F 139
*Lenker*	Easton Monkeylite SL Riser LO 610mm
*Griffe*	Iridium
*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLK
*SattelstÃ¼tze*Thomson Elite
*Verkaufspreis* 2699,- â¬

*Nerve XC 5.0*





*Rahmen*	Nerve XC Race, F8 Series, 7005 Series Aluminium,
*Gabel*	Fox 32 FLRC
*DÃ¤mpfer*	Fox RP 23
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.9
*Umwerfer* SRAM X.9
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.9 Matchmaker
*Bremsgriffe*	Formula Oro K24
*Bremsen*	Formula Oro K24 180/160
*Naben* Shimano Deore M-525
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-34
*Felgen*	DT-Swiss X455 Disc
*Reifen* Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25â
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore LX
*KettenblÃ¤tter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore LX
*Vorbau* Syntace F 139
*Lenker*	Iridium Ultralight Risebar
*Griffe*	Iridium
*Sattel*	Selle Italia Filante
*SattelstÃ¼tze*Thomson Elite
*Verkaufspreis* 1599,- â¬

*Nerve WXC 9.0*





*Rahmen*	New Nerve WXC, F6 Series, 7005 Aluminium,
*Gabel*	Fox 32 FLRC
*DÃ¤mpfer*	Fox RP 23
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer* SRAM X.9
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.0 Matchmaker
*Bremsgriffe* Avid Juicy Carbon
*Bremsen* Avid Juicy Carbon 185/160
*Naben*	Sun RinglÃ© Dirty Flea
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT
*Felgen*	DT-Swiss X455 Disc
*Reifen* Schwalbe Racing Ralph / Nobby Nic 2,25â
*Kurbeln* Shimano XTR
*KettenblÃ¤tter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano XTR
*Vorbau* Syntace VRO Open Mouth / X-Ray Clamps
*Lenker* Syntace VRO 2014 Flat
*Griffe*	Iridium
*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLK Lady Special Edition
*SattelstÃ¼tze*Thomson Elite
*Verkaufspreis* 2499,- â¬	


Weitere Modelle in der Nerve XC Serie: *Nerve XC 8.0, Nerve XC 7.0, Nerve XC 6.0, Nerve XC 4.0, Nerve XC 3.0, Nerve WXC 8.0, Nerve WXC 7.0*


----------



## Pumabert (14. November 2006)

GEIIIIIL!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (14. November 2006)

das xc5 is ja mal sehr sehr geil


----------



## punkrockhamburg (14. November 2006)

Stimmt. Obwohl ich in letzter Zeit in puncto Preise nicht so up to date bin finde ich, dass das XC 5 Preis-Leistungsmäßig der Hammer ist!

Nicht auszudenken, was die Varianten 6 - 8 fürs Geld bieten ...

Vielleicht erhört Canyon meine Gebete und es gibt ein weißes RC oder XC 8.0! Freu mich schon auf die Specs!


----------



## vtrkalle (14. November 2006)

Hallo "mstaab_canyon" könntest du mir über das Nerve XC *7* noch etwas sagen  Bitte


----------



## xmichelx (14. November 2006)

Möchte die XC-Serie technisch nicht abwerten, aber rein optisch passt die weiße Gabel nicht ins Gesamtbild. Ich hätte mir generell mehr Farbe gewünscht.
Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden.
Fahre wohl noch ein weiteres Jahr mein 2005er XC9 und bin auch froh, dass ich mich nicht in die 2007er Räder verliebt habe. Spare so viel Geld


----------



## Fischgesicht (14. November 2006)

das xc 5 ist der oberhammer!!!!!!!!!!!!
echt geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bin auch aufs xc 7 gespannt! 

Bilder und Daten bitte!!!!!


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (15. November 2006)

Lob fürs WXC 8, sieht sehr gut aus.  

Besonders gefällt mir der Rahmen, die neue Wippe mit senkrecht stehendem Dämpfer, geändertes Steuerrohr für Steuersatz. Bin mal auf das Rahmengewicht gespannt und welche Größenmaße mit der neuen Wippe möglich sind. 

Über die verbauten Komponenten gibt es bis auf den zu lauten Freilaufkörper der Sun Nabe absolut nichts zu meckern. 

Nur die Kombination der Reifen " Schwalbe Racing Ralph / Nobby Nic 2,25 " verstehe ich nicht?


MMN


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. November 2006)

Mit_mir_nicht! schrieb:


> Nur die Kombination der Reifen " Schwalbe Racing Ralph / Nobby Nic 2,25 " verstehe ich nicht?


Macht Sinn.
Vorne ist der Grip wesentlich wichtiger, (deshalb NN)
hinten wieder wirkt Rollwiderstand mehr. (deshalb RR)


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (15. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Macht Sinn.
> Vorne ist der Grip wesentlich wichtiger, (deshalb NN)
> hinten wieder wirkt Rollwiderstand mehr. (deshalb RR)



OK, dieses kann ich aber auch über den Luftdruck beeinflussen. 


MMN


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. November 2006)

Mit_mir_nicht! schrieb:


> OK, dieses kann ich aber auch über den Luftdruck beeinflussen.


Naja, zusätzlich ein bisschen -- den Seitenhalt in schnellen Schotterkurven zum Beispiel aber nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (15. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Naja, zusätzlich ein bisschen -- den Seitenhalt in schnellen Schotterkurven zum Beispiel aber nicht...



Ausgehend vom NN natürlich. 
Das der RR mit dieses Eigenschaften nicht gerade glänzt, war auch ein Grund den RR gegen den Albert zu tauschen, bevor das WXC'06 einen Meter gelaufen war. 

Bin trotzdem auf das Rahmengewicht gespannt und ob es so eine XS-Größe gibt. 

MMN


----------



## AmmuNation (15. November 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO! Ihr könnt euch ja garnicht vorstellen wie ich abgegangen bin als ich das XC5.0 gesehn hab, inkl. den ganzen Parts dran! GEEEEEEIL!

UND ICH HAB SCHON AUF SICHER GEIL GEIL GEIL GEIL GEIL GEIL (sorry is ja net meine Art aber...... AAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!  )
Sogar meine fette K24 is dran! Das ist wohl so ziemlich einer der geilsten Tage in dem Jahr!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jubel froi!

Die Gabel passt net so zum Lack, aber das ist ja ein Detail. CANYON ICH LIEBE EUCH! STAABI ICH WILL DICH HEIRATEN!


Sorry, etwas Prahlen muss sein!!!!!!!!!   



> Hallo Herr -----,
> 
> wir werden Sie vormerken und setzen uns mit Ihnen wieder in Verbindung,
> sobald Verkaufsstart ist und Preise, Ausstattung und Farben der neuen
> ...



*Edit*: Ruuuhig blut, gaaaanz ruhig... MANN, da habt ihr aber was getan! Preis Leistung is ja voll der Oberknüller!!
Wirds das XC5.0 auch in einer anderen Lackierung geben (Schwarz) oder nur so? Hat die Gabel Lockout? Mit dem Fox gedingens kenn ich mich nun also garnicht aus


----------



## Fischgesicht (15. November 2006)

[email protected] AmmuNation

freut mich dass du dich so freust!!!!


----------



## AmmuNation (15. November 2006)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> [email protected] AmmuNation
> 
> freut mich dass du dich so freust!!!!



Ja mich freuts auch 

Sorry, aber mir is echt nen Schuss abgegangen als ich das ding gesehen hab. SO GEIL! Als ich auf der Page gelesen hab "Formula Oro Bremsen ab dem XC4.0" dachte ich K24. unchained (welcher mir auch den Link hier in den Thread gab, danke untschi  ) meinte allerdings ich solle nicht zu sehr hoffen, es gibt da auch eine K18, von der wusste ich nie was.

Aber wie geil is das denn! Sram X.9 Schaltwerk und Umwerfer, erhoffte K24 Bremsen, Fox Gabel und Dämpfer! GNAAAA!!!!! 

Entschuldigt mein verhalten, erstmal muss ich mich beruhigen, es is halt ein besonderes gefühl was in einem Bikerherz abgeht, wenn man sich so ein Schmuckstück "Blind" bestellt und dann erfährt dass es geiler wird als zuerst angenommen!


----------



## Fischgesicht (15. November 2006)

Du hast mein vollstes Verständnis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Das Rad ist GENIAL


----------



## Trailsucker (15. November 2006)

alter verwalter und das zu DEM preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (15. November 2006)

Trailsucker schrieb:


> alter verwalter und das zu DEM preis



Pscht! Sonst machen ses auf der Page noch 200 Teurer 

meins meins meins *pfeif* meeeeeins meins meins...


----------



## vtrkalle (16. November 2006)

und was ist jetzt mit dem XC7   ich muss das jetzt wissen


----------



## DH-Ralli (16. November 2006)

Super - endlich sind auch die Pedale mit dabei


----------



## AmmuNation (16. November 2006)

DH-Ralli schrieb:


> Super - endlich sind auch die Pedale mit dabei



 

Achja DH-Ralli, liest man sich mal wieder? Siehst, jetz is das Canyon meins


----------



## Mustang (18. November 2006)

ich hoffe, dass es auch Modell in weiss geben wird 
das würde richtig gut zu der neuen Fox passen


----------



## AmmuNation (18. November 2006)

Mustang schrieb:


> ich hoffe, dass es auch Modell in weiss geben wird
> das würde richtig gut zu der neuen Fox passen



Lieber ne schwarze Fox an einem schwarzen XC5.0... *sabber*


----------



## ppiaz (19. November 2006)

DH-Ralli schrieb:


> Super - endlich sind auch die Pedale mit dabei



Hallo DH-Ralli

woraus schliesst du dass Pedale mit dabei sind?
Gruss
ppiaz


----------



## AmmuNation (19. November 2006)

@mstaab_canyon:

Wann krieg ich Post von euch? Es hiess ja "wenn Ausstattungsdetails etc. bekannt sind"... die sind ja jetzt schon bekannt (auch wenn nicht auf der HP) oder ist der Brief schon unterwegs?

Grüsse aus der vertrailten Schweiz


----------



## Didi123 (20. November 2006)

ppiaz schrieb:


> Hallo DH-Ralli
> 
> woraus schliesst du dass Pedale mit dabei sind?
> Gruss
> ppiaz



Vielleicht weil auf den Fotos welche abgebildet sind und in der Spec. nicht ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen wird, daß keine dabei sind...


----------



## Wuudi (20. November 2006)

Auf den Fotos im Katalog sind immer welche abgebildet.
Und in den Specs stehen keine Pedale - ergo sind keine dabei.

Schließlich ist das hier ein Preview und kein verbindlicher Katalog in dem alle Details wie "keine Pedale" aufgelistet sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (20. November 2006)

Eben...

Apropos "verbindlicher Katalog"...
Schon was Konkretes bekannt, wann es soweit sein wird, oder ist der Relaunch von canyon.com "bis auf Weiteres" verschoben...?


----------



## AmmuNation (20. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Auf den Fotos im Katalog sind immer welche abgebildet.
> Und in den Specs stehen keine Pedale - ergo sind keine dabei.
> 
> Schließlich ist das hier ein Preview und kein verbindlicher Katalog in dem alle Details wie "keine Pedale" aufgelistet sind...



Auch jetzt auf der canyon HP sind bei den 06er Modellen überall Pedale dran - mitgeliefert werden sie Trotzdem nicht. Hat wohl Optische Gründe 



> Apropos "verbindlicher Katalog"...
> Schon was Konkretes bekannt, wann es soweit sein wird, oder ist der Relaunch von canyon.com "bis auf Weiteres" verschoben...?





> Wir rechnen Ende der nächsten Woche mit der Fertigstellung der neuen Webseite.



Ergo 24. November...


----------



## vtrkalle (20. November 2006)

na hoffen wir dass die sich nicht wieder verrechnen und wir noch eine Woche warten müssen


----------



## AmmuNation (20. November 2006)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> na hoffen wir dass die sich nicht wieder verrechnen und wir noch eine Woche warten müssen



Ich hoffe ich hab mein Canyon bis spätestens Februar... das ist meine grössere Sorge


----------



## vtrkalle (20. November 2006)

ich hoffe auch das ich das Nerve XC7  bis Februar bekomme  
und für meine Liebe gibt es noch ein Nerve WXC7


----------



## AmmuNation (20. November 2006)

XC7, WXC7... nicht XC7.0 und WXC7.0? Also noch 06er modelle?

Ich hab ja das 07er XC5.0 bestellt... drum hoff ich das kommt noch bald, ich seh immernoch offene Bestellungen von 06er Bikes


----------



## vtrkalle (20. November 2006)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> ich hoffe auch das ich das Nerve XC7  bis Februar bekomme
> und für meine Liebe gibt es noch ein Nerve WXC7



ok das soll bei mir schon auch XC7.0 und WXC7.0 heißen ich will 2007er Modelle


----------



## Didi123 (21. November 2006)

> *Wir rechnen* Ende der nächsten Woche mit der Fertigstellung der neuen Webseite.


----------



## braintrust (21. November 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:


>



daran dachte ich auch gerade  

wäre ja zu schön wenn das in den nächsten 3 tagen klappen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (21. November 2006)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> ok das soll bei mir schon auch XC7.0 und WXC7.0 heißen ich will 2007er Modelle



Na also.. hab mich schon gewundert, woher du noch 06er Modelle hast 



> wäre ja zu schön wenn das in den nächsten 3 tagen klappen würde



Allerdings... Dann sieht man auch mal den rest. Auch wenn ich mein Citybike (  ) auf sicher hab, wunderts mich, wie die andern Bikes werden... quasi eine kleine Überraschung


----------



## derwolf1509 (23. November 2006)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage. Was haben denn die neuen XCs an Federweg? Mehr wie die 06er Modelle?


----------



## AmmuNation (23. November 2006)

Ich schätze mal, dass es auch 100/115mm sein werden.
Bei meinem Anruf heute bei Canyon hiess es: Staabis IBC Preview entspricht zu 99% der Endausstattung. Es kann sich eventuell ein Detail ändern, aber voraussichtlich bleiben die Räder so.

Dass ich noch keine Post von Canyon bekommen habe, liegt wie schon erwähnt darin, dass es nur ein Preview ist. Erst mit dem offiziellen Neustart der Homepage ist alles zu 100% sicher.


----------



## winddancer1401 (23. November 2006)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere Frage. Was haben denn die neuen XCs an Federweg? Mehr wie die 06er Modelle?



Hi,

wenn man sich auf dem Eurobike-Special auf der Canyon-Seite die XC und RC Modelle anschaut, sieht man, dass die XC einen grösseren Federweg haben. Bei den RC steht was von 80mm(leider geht nicht hervor, ob Gabel und/oder Hinterbau). Die verbaute Gabel gibt es nur in 80 und 100mm. Deshalb nehme ich mal an 100mm. Ist aber ohne Gewähr.

hth und einen schönen Abend noch

Klaus


----------



## AmmuNation (23. November 2006)

XC hat an der Gabel (wenn du sagst von der 32FLRC gibts nur 80/100) also 100mm.
Hinten (sofern nichts geändert worden ist) 115mm.


----------



## winddancer1401 (23. November 2006)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> XC hat an der Gabel (wenn du sagst von der 32FLRC gibts nur 80/100) also 100mm.
> Hinten (sofern nichts geändert worden ist) 115mm.



Hab jetzt auf der Seite von fox nachgschaut. Es gibt eine F80 und eine F100.
Somit wette ich auf 100mm vorn  

Servus
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (24. November 2006)

Na 100mm is doch gut... exakt wie beim vorgänger... hoffen wir hinten sinds auch 115 (oder etwas mehr is auch ok  )

Canyon wo bleibt die Homepage?!


----------



## AmmuNation (25. November 2006)

Find ich jetzt schon etwas traurig, dass die Page immer noch nicht Online ist. Wann ist es so weit? Und bitte: Lieber ne Woche weiter schätzen als eine zu wenig...


----------



## vtrkalle (25. November 2006)

kann man hir nicht noch die Daten zum XC7.0 und WXC7.0 veröffentlichen, bitte


----------



## AmmuNation (25. November 2006)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> kann man hir nicht noch die Daten zum XC7.0 und WXC7.0 veröffentlichen, bitte




Hehe du brennst wohl drauf, was? 
Wenn jetzt jeder verlangen würde, dass von seinem Wunschbike was gepostet wird, könnte Staabi gleich alles machen... Warte doch noch bis die HP da ist, auch wenns wieder dauert


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. November 2006)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Find ich jetzt schon etwas traurig, dass die Page immer noch nicht Online ist. Wann ist es so weit? Und bitte: Lieber ne Woche weiter schätzen als eine zu wenig...


Wenn in jedem 3. Posting danach gefragt wird, geht's auch net schneller, 
jetzt habt halt ein bissl Geduld...


----------



## AmmuNation (25. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wenn in jedem 3. Posting danach gefragt wird, geht's auch net schneller,
> jetzt habt halt ein bissl Geduld...



Jepp, hab den andern Thread erst später gesehn.
Naja, ich weiss ja was mein Radl zu bieten hat, aber es wäre interessant mal zu sehen was die "Konkurrenz" XCs und die andern so bringen


----------



## - Dr.Zoidberg - (25. November 2006)

kann mir bitte jemand den preisunterschied zwischen dem XC5.0 und dem WXC9.0 erklären?


----------



## vtrkalle (25. November 2006)

Nerve XC 5.0                             Nerve WXC 9.0
Schaltwerk SRAM X.9 70                        Schaltwerk SRAM X.0 200
Schaltgriffe SRAM X.9 Matchmaker 90     Schaltgriffe SRAM X.0 Matchmaker 180
Bremsgriffe Formula Oro K24                     Bremsgriffe Avid Juicy Carbon
Bremsen Formula Oro K24 180/160            Bremsen Avid Juicy Carbon 185/160
Naben Shimano Deore M-525                     Naben Sun Ringlé Dirty Flea
Zahnkranz Shimano Deore 11-34               Zahnkranz Shimano Deore XT
Kurbeln Shimano Deore LX 80                Kurbeln Shimano XTR 350
Innenlager Shimano Deore LX                   Innenlager Shimano XTR
Vorbau Syntace F 139                               Vorbau Syntace VRO Open Mouth 
Lenker Iridium Ultralight Risebar                Lenker Syntace VRO 2014 Flat
Verkaufspreis 1599,-                             Verkaufspreis 2499,- 


----------



## - Dr.Zoidberg - (25. November 2006)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Nerve XC 5.0                             Nerve WXC 9.0
> Schaltwerk SRAM X.9 70                        Schaltwerk SRAM X.0 200
> Schaltgriffe SRAM X.9 Matchmaker 90     Schaltgriffe SRAM X.0 Matchmaker 180
> Bremsgriffe Formula Oro K24                     Bremsgriffe Avid Juicy Carbon
> ...




aftermarket-preise bei einem händler bei mir in wien:

Kurbel 		  Lx 90,-           Xtr 320,- 	
Schalthebel 	X9 100,- 	X0 200,-	 
Schaltwerk	X9 65,-		X0 180,-	 
Bremsen		K24 360,-	Avid Carb 460,
Naben		 M525 50,-	Sun 150,-	  
Cockpit		 F139 45,-	VRO 120,-	     

mehr unterschiede kann ich nicht feststellen

differenz: 720,-

dh: 180 Euro fürs gebogene Oberrohr?


----------



## vtrkalle (25. November 2006)

dh: 180 Euro fürs gebogene Oberrohr?[/QUOTE]

die Menge machts, Frauenräder werden weniger verkauft  
Interessant währe der Unterschied zwischen dem XC5 und dem XC9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (25. November 2006)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Bremsgriffe Formula Oro K24                     Bremsgriffe Avid Juicy Carbon
> Bremsen Formula Oro K24 180/160            Bremsen Avid Juicy Carbon 185/160



Wobei ich wirklich finde, dass das Carbon zeugs nix bringt. Die paar Gramm einsparung.. und Optisch macht (da Geschmäcker bekanntlich unterschiedlich sind, nicht angreifen, das ist MEINE meinung) die K24 viel mehr her. Ist schlanker und irgendwie.. schöner! Bald schon meine schlanke Italienerin...


----------

